# 'Mobile valeting' flyer through the door



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Got this today through the letterbox.

I'm glad the golf wasn't on the drive as would prob have taken offence! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

What's wrong with that? 

Its a commercial service for people who don't like cleaning cars. The prices look great reasonable and, i would imagine, you probably get a good level of improvement to a daily driver for the money.

You can't compare enthusiast hobbyist with such services. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing wrong with someone trying to get themselves some more business !


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Fair play to them if they can get all that done in 30mins, come to you, supply power and water and still make a living.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

You have taken the time out of your day to photograph a flyer for someone's business to ridicule the level of quality of the service on offer in your opinion I assume and have everyone here laugh and slate it along with you

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Has to be a two man set up to offer those services in those times. 

Shame that they don't offer any decontamination stage.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good on them! I wish I could get those jobs done in the small amounts of time they can haha

Sutty


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

As 99% of car owns just want a nice clean car it's probably perfect for them and it's just good to see someone putting in the effort and trying to earn a living and pay there way in life instead of the low life's that steal from people and the people that don't want to work but want all the hands outs they can get.


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I think he was probably meaning that his shining pride and joy that he obviously doesn't require a professional for wasn't on the drive, and if it was then the professional doesn't rate his work? Haha. 
Intrigued by this tho, the 'inside and out', I find that hard to believe that it could get done to a decent standard, sometimes I spend 30 minutes on my wheels! But to hoover interior and dress interior? Not knocking him tho, I like to see someone do something with their lives


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

at least the advert didn't state Chamois Dry which is an instant :wall:

fair play


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Takes me 30mins just to make a hot drink and get all the gear out.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

lol, where have i said i was ridiculing them trying to get more business? 

my point was that i wouldnt want someone thinking i'd be happy with a 30 min wash and dry if they saw how anal i am with my car, they mite have well saved the flyer for another address.

as for the prices and times - fair play to the grafters but i cant see them making much money and sometimes lower prices/quick times have a negative effect on peoples decisions to use a service.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Having run a mobile business for a while the guy is gonna struggle to makes ends meat, no matter how cheap the products he uses are. Either than or bust an absolute gut trying t get it done. You can charge those prices if you have five or six cars in one place ready to gonbut not door to door. Even if you have six cars your gonna be nackered lol.


----------



## RossR (Feb 3, 2017)

£20 / hr is far too cheap. I'd be impressed if the guy made any profit, let alone a fair income. However, I've just had a look at a few local mobile valeting outfits and £20 / hr seems to be the going rate!

I don't understand how they do it. When you factor in the time they aren't being paid for (travel, delivering flyers, buying supplies, etc.) then take off costs (van depreciation, van insurance, van fuel, consumables, tools depreciation, liability insurance(?), printing flyers, etc.) they can't be making much more than minimum wage. They don't have any of the benefits of being an employee either (pension, holiday, sick pay, parental leave).

Hat off to them though - I couldn't do it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Fair play to the chap, or chapess, who's decided to get off their backsides and get out there and push their business.

Good luck to them.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Could even be someones part time job for evening and weekends? 

That's the way I would do it because you arent really going to get much business whilst people are at work - unless you go to their workplace!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Well that backfired lol, he may have seen your "golf" and assumed you needed his service.

Also it's less than a year ago you was asking when to apply a wax and DA advise, so let's not go all pro on this guy lets face it he probably has more idea than you!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

nichol4s said:


> Well that backfired lol, he may have seen your "golf" and assumed you needed his service.
> 
> Also it's less than a year ago you was asking when to apply a wax and DA advise, so let's not go all pro on this guy lets face it he probably has more idea than you!


thanks for the great advice 

its posts like yours that welcomes people to the forum.

i stand by that a 30min wash and dry wldnt be welcome by people that look after their cars.

it must have really offended you to go back through my posts and then sling mud at me. i'll advise the mods on how helpful youve been


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's keep this civil everyone please or the thread will be locked


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

kingswood said:


> thanks for the great advice
> 
> its posts like yours that welcomes people to the forum.
> 
> ...


Quite the opposite I looked back hoping to find a glimpse of fine Italian Supercars and all I saw was ecp offers and cleaning exhausts.

Tell the mods run along still doesn't detract you tried to mock someone for making a living.

Hope I made you feel welcome.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Good prices and I'm sure 99% of people would be more than happy with his service. Hats off to him.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

But isn't the flyer just a teaser to attract interest? Each of the menus shows the cost is *from* the figure quoted. I'm quite sure they would find a reason for increasing it for various reasons that would be explained prior to starting work on your P&J! 

Marco


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> Quite the opposite I looked back hoping to find a glimpse of fine Italian Supercars and all I saw was ecp offers and cleaning exhausts.
> 
> Tell the mods run along still doesn't detract you tried to mock someone for making a living.
> 
> Hope I made you feel welcome.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

nichol4s said:


> Quite the opposite I looked back hoping to find a glimpse of fine Italian Supercars and all I saw was ecp offers and cleaning exhausts.
> 
> Tell the mods run along still doesn't detract you tried to mock someone for making a living.
> 
> Hope I made you feel welcome.


Sorry, I'm still trying to work out your reply. The lack of grammar reflects your intellect.

I've heard of people like you on forums before, what is disappointing is you have over 3000 posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Game over.


----------

